# Tangerine-Lemon Daiquiri (Cambodian Yellow HMPK x Orange Dalmatian HMPK)



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Breeding Log: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=600417

Sire:









Dame:









The spawning occurred early morning on 1 September, with the eggs hatching in the evening of 2 September. Total number of eggs that hatched was around 40, but as of now, probably around 12 fry remain.

The fry were fed vinegar eels until 10 September, and have been fed BBS since 9 September. I introduced 100 micron Golden Pearls into their diet on 18 September, to little enthusiasm.

I will keep these fry going as I can, but they'll probably be consolidated together(separated in a mesh breeding box) with the remaining fry from my Snakeberry Punch spawn.

I plan to re-breed the male to my Super Red female.
I plan to re-breed the female to a recently traded-for male.

Hopefully, I will get some interesting results from this spawn. I've been told to expect most of the fry expressing the Dalmatian gene, and I anticipate a fair mix of Oranges and Yellows.

Wish me luck.


_*Tangerine-Lemon Daiquiri*
1 fl oz. Lemon(Citrus) Rum.
1 fl oz. Tangerine Rum.
1.5 fl oz. Lime Juice.
1 fl oz. Simple Syrup
2 drops 1:1 Saline (or a pinch of salt)

Shake ingredients in a shaker full of ice.
Serve in a chilled coupe glass, or chilled martini glass(deep, rather than wide), without garnish.
_


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the female's tiny beard! I didn't realize they had one.

Good luck!


----------



## FishMemory (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow !! These look nice subbing


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Some females do develop beards, and it's always fun to see them flare, just as much as it is the males. I'm always happy to see a female flare right back at her male counterpart in the breeding tank.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nimble said:


> Some females do develop beards, and it's always fun to see them flare, just as much as it is the males. I'm always happy to see a female flare right back at her male counterpart in the breeding tank.


It is really cute to watch! Mine acts like a tiny boss! Gorgeous female, by the way!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My female flares more than my male, but I've never seen a beard on her! 

I can't wait to see the offspring of your fish!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So yeah... I consolidated the tanks today... and I found out that I had fewer fry from this spawn than I thought.

I was only able to gather up three of them. The tank was empty, other than that.

I don't know what happened. But, I'm not gonna let this get me down. Hopefully, these little guys do very well in their mesh box, and grow nice and big and pretty.

I'll probably spawn Limon to Cranberry, and get started on my solid ROY line, which is what I've been wanting to do for ages.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with your next spawn!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So, we're down to one baby for this spawn.

I'm pretty bummed out about it. The fry seems to be doing okay for the time being, but I've a feeling that sometime within the next week we'll be down to zero.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Those females though. Mmm. I need those fish in my life.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't lose hope. That female is amazing. I think your lone fry will make it!!

That female deserves an heir. 

Are you going to start reconditioning? Keep us updated.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

That female will probably get used again, but likely not with the same male.

My next spawn will be Limon (the father of this spawn) and Cranberry (the mother of my 4 Aug spawn [Dark Red Marble x Super Red]).

I'm reconditioning now, and will either get to it this Sunday or next Sunday. It is hard to say.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

That's it, folks. Show's over.

The little one did not make it, I am sorry to say.

Thank you for your support and good will.

Keep your eyes open for my next spawn log.


----------

